# P0507 16891 Idle Air Control System RPM Higher Than Expected



## DoubleFlusher (Nov 9, 2007)

How can I fix this issue?
P0507 16891 Idle Air Control System RPM Higher Than Expected 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: P0507 16891 Idle Air Control System RPM Higher Than Expected (DoubleFlusher)*

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...01287
-Uwe-


----------



## VWFast96 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: P0507 16891 Idle Air Control System RPM Higher Than Expected (DoubleFlusher)*

seriously, I have checked and rechecked my TB, done adaptations, etc...It was working fine before I cleaned it, now my idle is at about 1000 rpm.
Any help?


----------



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: P0507 16891 Idle Air Control System RPM Higher Than Expected (VWFast96)*

I'm getting this faulty code also, I also cleaned TB and MAF sensor.
no luck, did TBA, no luck.
anyone fixed this problem>


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: P0507 16891 Idle Air Control System RPM Higher Than Expected (W_Jetta)*

If the idle remains high even after you've done a TBA, I would be looking for an air lean down stream of the TB -- most especially since it appears you took a bunch of stuff apart, my guess is you didn't put something back together quite correctly and the reason your idle is high is because extra air is getting into the motor without going through the TB.
-Uwe-


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: P0507 16891 Idle Air Control System RPM Higher Than Expected (W_Jetta)*

Yup
Try checking the vacuum lines and pay close attention to the valve for the secondary air. Make sure its not stuck open sporadic.
Check for false air of just a slight bit. Use carb cleaner and spray slow around the intake.
Also take the throttle valve apart, on the butterfly and clean this too.
There are two torx screws holding the plate. Polish the edges just slightly to verify it doesn't stick when it expands from heat.
If you cleaned it too good already, and maybe removed too much material this can cause this problem too.
Try also defaulting the ecu. Also you can log into the ecu and crank up the idle ADP in 01-10 channel 1 and change from 128 to 134 and see what happens. You may require a login of 08123.
Best
Jack


----------



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: P0507 16891 Idle Air Control System RPM Higher Than Expected (vwemporium)*

my idle is not staying at 1krpm like him, mine is bouncing(700~600rpm) only when I turn on the AC or give slight load onto engine.
I already checked vac leak by smoke test, I've tried new TB, tried new MAF sensor.
My car is 04 R32 with VF stg2 s/c + C2.400 software with larger injector and 90mm MAF housing.


----------

